# how to check the internal temp of a fattie



## shaun h (Jun 10, 2011)

I am planning on doing my first fattie this fathers day.  My question is, when I check the internal temp I know I am trying to get it to 165.  However, where am I checking?  The inner core where the innards are?  Or just the inner temp of the sausage itself?  

Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 10, 2011)

Depends on what you are stuffing it with. When I stuff I normally pre cook the innards so I just worry about the sausage.


----------



## meateater (Jun 10, 2011)

Dead center of the fillings is what you want. If the fatty is say 4" thick place 2" of thermometer past your fingers and insert till you touch thje fatty with your fingers. Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

What meateater said!


----------



## shaun h (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks everyone.  I will post pics/update next week once its done.  Appreciate the advice and help


----------

